# Just a few queries



## shashy (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi all,
My husband and I, along with our teenage children are considering the move to Canada. We are not sure which part yet but were considering Ontario, Manitoba or that sort of region.
I have been researching and was quite alarmed to find on the net a lot of talk that there are hardly any doctors in Canada and therefore being able to register with a doctor is extremely hard. 
I also read that unemployment is very high and unless you have employment before you arrive the likelihood of finding employment is very slim.
We really would like to come to Canada and have a lot of research to do but would be grateful for any clarification on the above.
Regards Sharon


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

shashy said:


> Hi all,
> My husband and I, along with our teenage children are considering the move to Canada. We are not sure which part yet but were considering Ontario, Manitoba or that sort of region.
> I have been researching and was quite alarmed to find on the net a lot of talk that there are hardly any doctors in Canada and therefore being able to register with a doctor is extremely hard.
> This is a gross exaggeration. There is a shortage of doctors in Canada but no-one is without medical care. If you cannot be assigned to a specific doctor there are many walk-in clinics where you can go until a doctor has space to "take you on" his roster. You should have no fears/concerns in this regard.
> ...


Do not believe all you read or hear.


----------



## 11thProvExpat (Jul 30, 2008)

shashy said:


> Hi all,
> I have been researching and was quite alarmed to find on the net a lot of talk that there are hardly any doctors in Canada and therefore being able to register with a doctor is extremely hard.


We live in the Toronto area and we have never had any problems finding a family doctor or waiting to see him. If the Dr you want isn't taking new patients then just keep looking and asking around. We found ours pretty quickly and I can usually get an appointment with him within a day or two. The only waits that we have encountered are for specialists and surgical type things. 

There does seem to be more unemployment lately. I know several people that have been laid off but most have found new jobs or started their own businesses. So there is hope.

My advice though would be to delay moving until you have secured employment. I hear too many stories of people who immigrate to Canada as a skilled worker and then can't find a job in their field.


----------

